# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  تفاوت nodeJs و vueJs

## dangerbig

با سلام خدمت همه عزیزان من یه بخشی تو سایت دارم برای محاسبه قیمت انلاین وقتی محاسبه رو میزنه اطلاعات به صورت آنی نشون داده میشه و داخل دیتابیس ذخیره میشه یکی بهم گفت برا کارای ریل تایم از نود یا ویو استفاده کن. من ایجکس نوشتم اینا رو بنظر شما برای اینکار مناسبه که از اینا استفاده کنم ؟ کودوم بهتره . اصلا کاراییشون چیه ؟ مشاهده بخش محاسبه قیمت سایت

----------


## plague

vue یه فریم ورک سمت کلاینته میشه با jquery مقایسش کرد (دقیق تر بخایم بگیم باید با انگولار و ری اکت مقایسش کرد ) 
node برای سمت بک اند هستش مثل php  , asp  
کارشون ربطی به هم نداره !  شباهتشون به هم اینه که هر دو با زبان javascript کدنویسی میشن 

برای کار ریل تایم اگه منظورت آپدیت کردن قالب سایته با اومدن اطلاعات جدید میتونی از vue استفاده کنی در کنار زبان بک اندی مثل php یا node 
ولی معمولا وقتی میگن ریل تام منظور بک اند هستش که مرتب باید با دیتابیس باید کار کنه و کاربر هی باید ریکوئست بفرسته از طرق ایجکس یا حالا رفرش کردن صفحه node برای حل این مشکلات ساخته شده 

در کل منظور node هستش 
چیز ساده ای نیست که همین الان بخای یا دبگیری و توی پروژت پیاده کنی چون روش کارش خیلی متفاوته با چیزایی که تا حالا کار کردی (البته روی هاست شیر  هم جواب نمیده ) 
 اگه سایت کوچکی داری با روزی چند هزار بازدید کننده نیازی به نود نداری و همون روش ایجکس با یه بک اند php جواب میده

----------

